# 1000 gallon tank, finished



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

http://hettick.netfirms.com/1000gallontank.html


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

This isn't yours is it Pete?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice big tank but.... No plants and no Pirnahas


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't care who's tank this is. It is just awesome
























And what a great dimensions


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome tank but no p's







that is alot cheaper than i expected.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

holy f*ck that is ballin!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

you should swim with ur fishy


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow.... wish I had room in my house for something like that!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent dimensions. Seems more like a see through pond than an aquarium, which IMO is much cooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

thats one PHAT custom made tank.

do you build these as a proffesion ,side job or just a hobby?

great work!!! A++


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

very nice...

but it would be nicer with about 40 Caribes!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

effing sweet!!


----------



## Sick Of It All (Jan 27, 2005)

That tank was posted like a year and a half ago on Pred fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

I saw that tank a year ago, why does the guy only put one oscar and one RTC in there?

I would put 1 neon in it.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

That tank needs lots and lots of Piranhas... Big mean Piranha... With a tank like that you might even be able to put two normally super aggressive ones togeather!

Sweet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> Finally Finished! Currently, the tank houses the red-tailed catfish (roughly 18 inches), two oscars, two pl*cos, and a few convicts.


got a little room left there ehh ?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

someone has a lot of time on their hands


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the tank is pretty sweet but it does need some p in there. i can just imagine try to scoop up fish heads off the sand/bottom. suba gear and 36 feet later. nice tank needs more residents. enough said


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that tank is freakin awesome!


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

that is brilliant, I would have either made that a hot tub or put 2-3 payara in there.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweeet!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats a sweet tank, but for what is housed in it, i think thats wasteful. but i still love to see that in person


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

if i had the know how i'd make one myself. goddamn that's dope!!


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

thats a great tank


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

wish i could see it......the bandwidth is exceeded for the day


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

that is an amazing [email protected] I just widh I had the time and $$ to do it!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn bandwidth problem. i couldn't view it







.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

The website you have requested has exceeded its daily bandwidth quota of 56MB and has been temporarily de-activated.

Netfirms STARTER hosting allows for 56MB/day to a maximum of 1GB/month. If you are the owner of the site, you have outgrown the STARTER plan and we encourage you to upgrade to one of our PREMIUM hosting plans starting at only $4.95/month. You can upgrade by logging into your Member Tools located at


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to NoN P Pics_


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Aw man I wanted to see this tank!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

host the pic on www.putfile.com bandwith exceeded


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> host the pic on www.putfile.com bandwith exceeded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually a series of pics and the steps he took to build it.

Sick ass tank!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks even better with a shoal Piraya`s or something!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Can someone get the pics, then host them somewhere for other members to see.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I have webspace to host the pics just waiting for activation...
up soon


----------

